# Rem 700 SPS



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been looking at the 700 SPS for large game. Chambered at 30-06 Spring

I need some info about this gun.

Can I attach a bipod to it?
Is it accurate?
Is a 24" barrel enough or should I find a longer one? (I'd prefer the 24 if it's enough and doesn't matter much)

Is the 700 SPS Varmint better? The Varmint only offers 308 :smt022 But I hear it's more accurate.

I plan to convert this into a tactical sniper eventually.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

*Bump Bump Bump*

:smt165


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> I've been looking at the 700 SPS for large game. Chambered at 30-06 Spring


Nothing wrong with the old '06 for larger game if you stick to heavier bullets. As Jeff Cooper used to say, "There ain't many things a man can't fix with seven hundred dollars and a thirty aught-six."



> Can I attach a bipod to it?


Sure, you can attach a Harris bipod to anything with a forward sling swivel. You might install a second forward swivel for the bipod so you can still use a sling, though. The Varmint SPS comes with this already set up.



> Is it accurate?


More accurate than 99.9% of shooters can shoot. It'll be accurate enough that you won't be able to "shoot up to your rifle" in the field.



> Is a 24" barrel enough or should I find a longer one? (I'd prefer the 24 if it's enough and doesn't matter much)


.30-06 from a 24" barrel has been putting down game for 100 years. Unless you are planning on hunting brown bear, which is inadvisable with a .30 caliber rifle.



> Is the 700 SPS Varmint better? The Varmint only offers 308 :smt022 But I hear it's more accurate.


Might be more accurate, but I guarantee hauling a heavy-barrel rifle around chasing big game over hill and dale will tire you out very quickly, making YOU less accurate. I prefer the .308 to the .30-06 generally, but the .308 won't allow use of the heavy bullets you need for larger game. Unless you hunt from a stand exclusively, pass on the heavy barrel.



> I plan to convert this into a tactical sniper eventually.


You'll have to rebarrel the standard SPS with a heavy barrel, then, since it has a sporter barrel. The Varmint SPS would be better if you want to play sniper, but the heavy barrel sucks for field hunting. Sniper rifles and practical field hunting rifles are really two different animals, so to speak. The rifles issued to my unit's sniper team are certainly not anything I'd choose to carry after large game.


----------



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

*remington 700*

did not know if you are still looking for a remington 700, but my neighbor has a remington tactical 700 in 308 forsale. It has a 26" bull barrel, Snythic stock with an Alaskan Guide 3-9x52 scope. Can send pics if any interest...............


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Remi 700 SPS*

Those SPS models are a nice deal on the price. If you want to convert it to tactical later most of what I hear is preferences for .308 over the .30-06. I gather the shorter case mouth on the .308 makes longer shots more consistent. I don't know how much barrel life difference is between them, but I'd assume .308 would be slightly better.

In the .308 the 20-26" barrels are all pretty good length wise. They say the powder takes 20" to burn completely on .308, 22" is pretty ideal, but 24-26" will provide some additional velocity. Accuracy gain from a small amount of additional velocity on longer shots may or may not be worth the mobility sacrifice in mobility. Just depends on what usage you really want her to shine.


----------

